# Gernt Rietveld crate chair



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I think I like the looks of these better than Adirondack chairs. Looks like it might be possible to lengthen into a bench too, maybe.
https://www.instructables.com/id/Gerrit-Rietveld-Crate-Chair/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are really a nice design. I dislike the Adirondack design and prefer something more modern. These look like they would take to standard sized cushions just fine, just by modifying the width. If you used 2x lunber for the seats, you could shape them for comfort, including a serious roundover of the leading edge and hollowed out a bit for behinds. It could largely be done on a band saw.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Interesting. I never liked those style chairs. Comfortable but a @#$% to get in and out of them.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Knothead47 said:


> Interesting. I never liked those style chairs. Comfortable but a @#$% to get in and out of them.


John I agree. I can get in those chairs but getting out is a real problem.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Knothead47 said:


> Interesting. I never liked those style chairs. Comfortable but a @#$% to get in and out of them.


It looks like these might be a little easier. And take up less floor space.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking at the pictures again, I'm thinking possibly raising the back of the seat would help, and tilting the back a bit forward. Should be easy enough to do. And, if it takes making 2 or 3 before you get just the angles that suit you best, then you can keep those for guests you don't especially care for, or sell them - the chairs, I don't think there's a market for unwelcome guests.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you could take one of the arms off they wouldn't be as hard to get out of I think.


----------

